

When the Day After Tomorrow Has Come - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/29/science/29scibks.html

======
dinde
The day we are required to artificially manage the world's climate to survive
is the day we become inevitably doomed.

~~~
hga
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furnace#Household_furnaces>

